# PCD - a dencoop Epic Adventure (HD Video - real time) Aug 26 2011



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Here we go again...
This time picking up IlyaN's X5 diesel.

As Always stay tuned for real time video updates....
Let's get this party started...

Video - número UNO






Dennis Cooper
347-439-1389
-------------------------------------
www.ExoticMotorWorld.com
[email protected] *
347-674-AUTO
347-871-AUTO
all 2011 3 series and 5 series sold $250 under Invoice


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

No seat-belt laws in NY?


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

GeorgeT said:


> No seat-belt laws in NY?


The above video was taped on a closed end course and for pure entertainment purposes.:thumbup:
George - your attention to detail is highly regarded and your respect for the law is deffinetly respected.:angel:

Stay tuned for more fun...


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

For consistency purposes please visit this thread for all of my real time videos...

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=557839


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Here we go again - another PCD experience starts this Thursday 10/27/2011 don't miss it:angel:


----------

